# 10,000k Lights?



## sanj (26 Jun 2008)

Hey people,

i am on a hunt for suitable lighting units for an 8x2x2. 

I have looked at the D&D t5 razorlights which look good and i may go with, but quite pricey.

Looked at the TMC LEDs and it would seem that it would be VERY pricey upfront ~Â£1400+ and perhaps too early in the tech development line to go with yet.

I have seen these on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... AQ:GB:1123

However they are 10,000k. This is at the edge of the spectrum usually used for plants, i guess i could mix them with Arcadia  plant pro or similar.

Anyone have a link to what 10,000k looks like in freshwater and maybe what is good to mix with?


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2008)

If you message them, they will swap the tubes for you, might charge you something extra, worth sending them a message.


----------



## sanj (26 Jun 2008)

Oh did you buy from them?

What tubes did you choose?


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> Oh did you buy from them?
> What tubes did you choose?


I purchased from them but was a total noob back then and didn't know 10k were no ideal, ask for 65k tubes which are dayligh, but its always a good idea to mix them, I use 65k and 80k tubes on my tank.


----------



## sanj (26 Jun 2008)

hi again,

Was the power supply european style plugs and was the lead reasonably long? How have you found the unit, ive not heard of them before, I was wondering whether they get too hot being enclosed?

Thanks,

Sanj


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> hi again,
> Was the power supply european style plugs and was the lead reasonably long? How have you found the unit, ive not heard of them before, I was wondering whether they get too hot being enclosed?
> Thanks,
> Sanj


Plug is UK and lead is about 2 meters, they are pretty good and if you look under the sticky post by JamesC in this section you will find a link to cheap tubes.
I have a problem with mine after about 7/8 months, one of the ballasts died on me, I emailed them and they sent me a new ballast which is easy to replace and been fine since then.
You will receive your item pretty fast too in about 4/5 days.


----------



## sanj (26 Jun 2008)

I read some of the reviews nearly 2,000 good ones, but the guy has replied to all the neutral and bad reviews and seems quite abrupt, ab it rude maybe,  although some were quite funny.

I think though 98.9% positive score must say they are good also it is good to know they responded positively to your failure. Did you have to provide photo evidence or send the failed unit back?

sorry for all the questions, but when you ordered them were they t5 tubes already inside. I am a bit concerned with breakage in transport. I gues if they are fitted inside they would be more secure.

10,000 k does not seem too bad especially if you mix them with 6,700 or there abouts. I did email them though to ask if they are able change the bulbs.


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2008)

Don't think about it too much just order it lolol I didn't have to provide any photo evidence or send anything back, I just emailed them and they said they would ship me a new ballast, 4 days later it turned up 
The tubes come pre-fitted and very well packaged so you won't have any problems with anything breaking in transport.
If you only buying one don't use the buy it now, just go through an auction, I got my 4x24w T5 for Â£42+Â£15del. If you buying more than one try asking them for a discount on the items and on postage.


----------



## JamesC (27 Jun 2008)

Don't get too hung up on Kelvin values as you can't tell what a bulb looks like from just looking at this figure. You can get 2 different 6,500K tubes and both can look completely different in regard to their colour. Some of the best tubes I've ever used for growing plants are 10,000K from GE and are called 'Fresh and Salt Aqua Aquarium' - http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Aquarium-10000K. Unfortunately they are only available in T8. I've even seen some 6,500K tubes that have appauling colour with hardly any red or blue light and just loads of green producing a very washed out appearance.

James


----------



## sanj (27 Jun 2008)

I wanted x4 units, and there arent that many on auction. Also need to make sure they will fit in the hood. Gives dimensions but not with the stand. Could save alot more money if I was doing bidding, but not enough on offer.

The sticky on light tubes is very good. For some reason i had it in memory that you (james) had a algae issues with them, but i must have mixed it up with somthing else.


----------



## Wolfenrook (27 Jun 2008)

I have one of their 4 tube ones, and love it.  I didn't get any tubes swapped by them though, just let them send the 10,000k ones then swapped 3 of them with tubes I already had.  Left one of the 10,000k tubes in though and hate it, it seems to make the light look like that you get on a cloudy day.  I'll probably end up replacing it with a 8,000k tube when I get around to it.  It makes my blue fish look odd as well, strange I know for a primarily blue tube, but I find that it reduces the 'sparkle' of the blue, making it look flatter.

It doesn't reduce plant growth any though, I just don't like it.

Ade


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Jun 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> I wanted x4 units, and there arent that many on auction. Also need to make sure they will fit in the hood. Gives dimensions but not with the stand. Could save alot more money if I was doing bidding, but not enough on offer.
> The sticky on light tubes is very good. For some reason i had it in memory that you (james) had a algae issues with them, but i must have mixed it up with somthing else.


They only place an auction per luminaire at a time, so you have to wait until the other is nearly over before they put another one up. I use a auction snipper and post a max bid, I got mine for Â£46 4x24w T5, which I was happy about, and just won one at the weekend 2x24w T5 for Â£16, which I have now sold.


----------



## sanj (27 Jun 2008)

Ho hum, the guy making the aquarium says they may not fit into the hood with the stands... oh well.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 Jun 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> Ho hum, the guy making the aquarium says they may not fit into the hood with the stands... oh well.


Just purchase the ballasts and incorporate them into the hood, will be cheaper than arcadia luminaires anyway


----------



## james3200 (28 Jun 2008)

I would DIY your lighitng in a tank that size. This is my setup on my 6.5' tank viewtopic.php?f=35&t=571

Arcadia leads connected to 2 x 54w twin dimmable ballasts with W reflectors and 3 x 150w halides, all balasts and control gear is in the stand where its safe.


----------



## sanj (28 Jun 2008)

Think we need some update photos of that tank .

I was thinking more towards D&D T5s as they seem like they will fit better than anythign else. Also went down to Coventry Aquatics today and Rob the owner is testing out the TMC LEDS on hard corals and it looks good and the corals are responding well, just that the expense does not tally up for me. I did a basic calculation using the PFK calculator and it is cheaper for me to have the T5s than the LEDs. I would need 16 units, it doesnt work out for a few years.  

If i was using metal halides it would probably make alot more sense. 

However in the not too distant future me thinks alot more of us will be going down the LED route.


----------



## james3200 (28 Jun 2008)

true, yea they will be some quite soon,all going well, just added 60 odd rummies and waiting for 3 more tefes, then some pictures


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (29 Jun 2008)

its funny.. it wasnt so long ago that I was reading that 10k lights were the perfect choice for planted aquaria!


----------



## REDSTEVEO (29 Jun 2008)

sanj said:
			
		

> Hey people,
> 
> i am on a hunt for suitable lighting units for an 8x2x2.
> 
> ...



This is what my old tank looked like with 10,000 k lights.



















Cheers,

Steve


----------

